# générer un jar sous mac



## rwikus (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
j'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour générer un jar qui contient les fichiers ".class" sous MAC OS X en ligne de commande et aussi sous eclipse

merci


----------



## tatouille (15 Mars 2010)

man jar

http://java.sun.com/developer/Books/javaprogramming/JAR/basics/build.html

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/jar/build.html

Eclipse: tu peux créer un jar en sélectionnant ton projet: menu contextuel -> exporter, dans la boîte de dialogue sélectionne "jar" et suit les instructions du wizzard.

et la derniere fois que j'ai fait un jar c'etait il y a plus de 5 ans et ca n'a pas changé d'un iota...


----------



## rwikus (15 Mars 2010)

voila ce que sa me sors a la fin:
JAR cration failed. See details for additional information. et lorsque je clic sur details:
class file(s) on classpath not found or not accessible TP3/src/fr/unice/arwa/papeterie/Main.jar


----------



## grumff (16 Mars 2010)

L'autre solution si vraiment tu sais pas cliquer sur le bouton qui te fait tout tout seul dans Eclipse, c'est de zipper le contenu du répertoire où tu compiles, tu rajoutes un dossier META-INF avec un fichier MANIFEST.MF inspiré d'un autre jar, et tu renommes le zip en .jar


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2010)

oui autre solu, mais bon faut avoir ete fini au pipi pour ne pas arriver a faire un jar avec eclipse


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Le jar se fait en ligne de commande avec une facilité déconcertante


----------

